# Domain Alias bla.alias.de -> bla.domain.de



## Aya (22. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe bei mir im ISPConfig eine domain "domain.de" eingerichtet.
Diese nutzt verschiedene subdomains wie z.B. "mail.domain.de" für die Webmail Oberfläche.

Wenn ich jetzt eine Aliasdomain einrichte "alias.de", funktioniert diese nur wenn ich direkt auf "http://alias.de" gehe.. 

Wenn ich als "Autosubdomain *." einstelel, funktioniert auch "http://www.alias.de".

Allerdings würde ich gern das alles was als subdomain angegeben ist in der url genau so eins zu eins an die domain.de weitergegeben wird.

Also wenn man "http://mail.alias.de" aufruft, soll es dasselbe ergebnis bringen als würde ich "http://mail.domain.de" aufrufen.

Geht das irgendwie?

Danke,
Aya


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

Das geht ga´nz einfach und ist das standardb´verhalten eines alias in apache.

Du gehst auf neuen Alias, trägst "mail.alias.de" in das Domain Feld ein, wählst keine auto subdomain aus und bei webseite "mail.domain.de". Dann zeigt der Aufruf von mail.alias.de exakt den gleichen Inhalt wie der Aufruf der Webseite mail.domain.de an.


----------



## Aya (22. März 2011)

Hi,

aber ich hab das "mail.domain.de" als Subdomain von "domain.de" angelegt. Also nicht als eigenständige Domain.

Eine Lösung wie es geht wäre, wenn ich eine Alias domain "mail.alias.de" mit den selben redirect-einstellungen wie "mail.domain.de" einrichte.. aber das ist halt irgendwie sehr unschön und auch durchaus einiges an aufwand (geht um mehr als nur eine subdomain  )

Aya~


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

Ein Alias veweist immer auf die webseite, zu der er gehört. Wenn Du also bei einem Alias mail.alias.de einen redirect per rewrite rules durchführst, dann musst Du da natürlich auch für jeden weiteren Alias der das gleiche verhalten haben soll auch tun. Denn einen alias für einen Alias bzw. eine apache rewrite Regel gibt es im apache nicht.


----------



## Aya (22. März 2011)

Mh.. okay.
Also dadurch das wenn ich für meine domain eine Subdomain einrichte ich nur einen rewrite im apache mache klappt das nicht.

Dann eine andere frage, wenn ich mein "mail.domain.de" als neue Webseite anlege bekomme ich dafür ja auch diese ganze ordner struktur inkl stats etc.

Früher als ich meinen Apache von hand gesetup'ed habe, habe ich für mail.domain.de einfach als document root einen ordner in meinem webverzeichnis genutzt.

Sprich, gibt es eine möglichkeit im ISPConfig eine subdomain so aufzusetzen das es nicht via mod_rewrite gemacht wird, aber gleichzeitig auch nicht als komplett eigene webseite mit eigenem FTP zugang etc behandelt wird?

Das ideale wäre, wenn ich eine ordner struktur hätte die etwa so wäre:

/domain.de/
/domain.de/web/[meineHauptseite]
/domain.de/ssl/
/domain.de/cgi-bin/
*/domain.de/mail/[meineMailSubdomain]
/domain.de/sql/[meineSQLSubdomain]*

also das die struktur für domain.de ganz normal ist, und für mail.domain.de und sql.domain.de dann nur die 2 fett geschriebenen ordner dort mit hineinkommen - ohne mod_rewrite sondern als neues document root für die "sub"-domain.

Geht das?
Aya~


----------



## Till (22. März 2011)

> Sprich, gibt es eine möglichkeit im ISPConfig eine subdomain so aufzusetzen das es nicht via mod_rewrite gemacht wird, aber gleichzeitig auch nicht als komplett eigene webseite mit eigenem FTP zugang etc behandelt wird?


Nein. da ISPConfig als hosting Control Panel entwickelt wurde und somit auf die Sicherheit der Webseiten achtet indem die Seiten voneinander getrennt werden. 



> /domain.de/
> /domain.de/web/[meineHauptseite]
> /domain.de/ssl/
> /domain.de/cgi-bin/
> ...


Das macht so nicht viel Sinn. Denn Du legst eigene Verzeichnisse für die websieten an und das macht ispconfig auch. Was bei Dir der Ordner domain,.de ist ist bei einem Hosting Controlpanel wie ISPConfig die Ebene des Kunden und jeder Kunde kann beliebig viel Domains / Websites haben.

Lege also einfach eine neue Webseite in ispconfig an.


----------

